# How to stain Womanized wood????



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a client asking if I can stain their "Womanized" deck for them. I have done plenty of wolmanized decks in the past, but I am not certain on the proper prep and finish to use on a "womanized" deck.

Can I get some help here?

Thanks


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Womanized?? 

If its Kiln and dried I just wash give it a wash, let it dry for a week and use regular semi-transparent oil stain.

I know Penofin makes special stain for pressure treated wood but I have never use that one.

http://www.penofin.com/wood-stains/pressure-treated-wood-stain


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Think it's "wolmanized" wood.

I stay away from the "womanized" stuff. It can be a real b**** to work with. 

Sorry, low hanging fruit.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Think it's "wolmanized" wood.


Maybe they only hire women to work doing the treatment. :jester:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

DeanV said:


> I have a client asking if I can stain their "Womanized" deck for them. I have done plenty of wolmanized decks in the past, but I am not certain on the proper prep and finish to use on a "womanized" deck.
> 
> Can I get some help here?
> 
> Thanks


So many jokes, so quickly to get banned....Maybe even perma banned


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmmm. The question is: does entrapment negate our right to ban?

I say no. It does not.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Let it weather for a year. Otherwise you have to strip it with a caustic and then follow with an acid brightener. "Wolmanizing" means they put their crappy acrylic clear on the wood. Its meant to age.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

We make a product called "Seaman" that's a marine-grade wood sealer.

I wonder dumping a few gallons of Seaman on it and smearing it around would work?


Don't forget to let it sit for a while to really penetrate before wiping off the excess...


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

A few years back our local supplier of Cox Durapine kdat decking was advertising that it was water repellent from the factory and immediately stainable. I bought a piece. Cleaned it thoroughly, let it dry to about 12% moisture, sanded with 80 grit and then applied 6 different stains samples. 4 of them fished eyed on me and the other two didn't seem to penetrate too well. Last time I bought the product. 

I agree with Ken. A years worth of weathering followed by good prep should do it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Let it weather for a year. Otherwise you have to strip it with a caustic and then follow with an acid brightener. "Wolmanizing" means they put their crappy acrylic clear on the wood. Its meant to age.


Strictly speaking, there is a wide range of products that Wolman makes, so "Wolmanizing" can mean any of those. OTOH, a lot of guys use the term generically for PT lumber.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Strictly speaking, there is a wide range of products that Wolman makes, so "Wolmanizing" can mean any of those. OTOH, a lot of guys use the term generically for PT lumber.


Yeah. I've heard several contractors call PT lumber like that around here.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DeanV said:


> I have a client asking if I can stain their "Womanized" deck for them. I have done plenty of wolmanized decks in the past, but I am not certain on the proper prep and finish to use on a "womanized" deck.
> 
> Can I get some help here?
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest a warm bath followed by a generous application of white wine. Once the wine has soaked in well, she should be ready to go. Use whatever finish you've had the most success with. Experience is a plus here.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I would suggest a warm bath followed by a generous application of white wine. Once the wine has soaked in well, she should be ready to go. Use whatever finish you've had the most success with. Experience is a plus here.


 maybe with a little Kenny G softly playing in the background, and a few scented candles strategically placed around the work area. Go easy at first, then slowly pick up your speed until you reach a rhythm that's comfortable for both you and the wood. You'll be finished before you know what happened.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Hmmmm. The question is: does entrapment negate our right to ban?
> 
> I say no. It does not.


How man bans, can a Mod-man ban, if a Mod-man can ban a man?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have a client asking if I can stain their "Womanized" deck for them. I have done plenty of wolmanized decks in the past, but I am not certain on the proper prep and finish to use on a "womanized" deck.
> 
> Can I get some help here?
> 
> Thanks


What ever you do it won't be right.. Probably best you are supervised during the project :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> What ever you do it won't be right.. Probably best you are supervised during the project :whistling2:


Lol. Probably the best tip so far.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> What ever you do it won't be right.. Probably best you are supervised during the project :whistling2:


I've always wanted to do two decks at the same time


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> So many jokes, so quickly to get banned....Maybe even perma banned



Ha! I just had the same thought process. That's why I deleted my joke involving a stripper.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> So many jokes, so quickly to get banned....Maybe even perma banned


Well, on the bright side, a ban would bring about a 10-15% bump in productivity for a lot of members here. :yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Criard said:


> We make a product called "Seaman" that's a marine-grade wood sealer.
> 
> I wonder dumping a few gallons of Seaman on it and smearing it around would work?
> 
> ...


Go easy on letting that stuff penetrate the womanized wood. Unless, of course, you don't mind having a bunch of little 1x2's around.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

rh said:


> go easy on letting that stuff penetrate the womanized wood. Unless, of course, you don't mind having a bunch of little 1x2's around.


banned! Banned! Ban yourself


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ever see indoor/outdoor carpet on womanized wood? I'm not a fan. It holds in moisture too much which can lead to rot. :whistling2:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ever see indoor/outdoor carpet on womanized wood? I'm not a fan. It holds in moisture too much which can lead to rot. :whistling2:


It's best to let it go 'au natural', plenty of air so fungus doesn't grow:blink:.

Seriously, you guys forgot the most important part. Something shiny is required to get the results you seek. Diamonds will do.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

RH said:


> Go easy on letting that stuff penetrate the womanized wood. Unless, of course, you don't mind having a bunch of little 1x2's around.


 always angle your spray pattern directly onto the face of the wood and you won't have that problem.


----------

